# What Color/Pattern? (1B)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color is this male homer? (Its moulting)


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> What color is this male homer? (Its moulting)


I could be wrong, it looks like a indigo bar.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I would say its a red bar carrying soothy


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is not bar

It is an ash red T pattern, probably dirty, could be *sooty* but impossible to tell for sure. It carries blue also.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe ash red t-cheque and some other modifier or modifiers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> It is not bar
> 
> It is an ash red T pattern, probably dirty, could be *sooty* but impossible to tell for sure. It carries blue also.


It is dirty, but also looks like it could be smokey.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe its wing feathers has "red areas" on individual feathers, I'm not sure if you guys (and gals) understand me. Picture of wing feathers by tomorrow if you want to see it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It is dirty, but also looks like it could be smokey.


Could be for sure.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is his tail feathers and flights!

*Notice the red spots on the flight, whats that?*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like some awkward baby bronze. I see they haven't moulted out yet.


----------

